# 10 Gallon Moss Scape - Last updated Sept 2/09



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It looks very good, and I like your moss selections! Best of luck to you!


----------



## mybrotherdarrell (May 28, 2008)

I'm very interested to see the moss rope.

Full Tank Shot?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

That really cleared up 
I love you ideas with the moss. Can't wait until it all grows in!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Church said:


> It looks very good, and I like your moss selections! Best of luck to you!


Thank you =)



mybrotherdarrell said:


> I'm very interested to see the moss rope.
> 
> Full Tank Shot?


I took some shots yesterday. I'll have it uploaded by next week hopefully. I got the moss rope idea from another member here.



mizu-chan said:


> That really cleared up
> I love you ideas with the moss. Can't wait until it all grows in!


Thanks . It all grew so fast and it's only been a month.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Here's an update on my tank. 

I switched my guppy tank into a shrimp tank =).

Singapore moss rope growing very well.









But sadly, it's getting algae. Can anyone ID this for me?









[STRIKE] Weeping moss[/STRIKE] Taiwan Moss









More [STRIKE]weeping moss[/STRIKE] Taiwan Moss









Fissidens fontanus growing slowly but at least it's growing.









New addition. More [STRIKE]weeping moss[/STRIKE] Taiwan Moss. hehe









Experimental Riccia carpet









And of course the full tank shot









Enjoy..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

that fissidens driftwood is awesome.. its got that wild tree look


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that may be staghorn algae: http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2006/03/staghorn-algae.html
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=staghornalgae
http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#staghorn
http://aqua-wampa.blogspot.com/2006/12/staghorn-algea.html

BTW, is that lighting system only avaliable in Canada?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow! Thats coming along really well.
The moss is growing out a lot. 
Looking really nice!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

chris127 said:


> that fissidens driftwood is awesome.. its got that wild tree look


Thanks. That's what i what i wanted to do with it. I put the moss in different levels on the wood to have a tree depth effect. It just needs to fill in a little more. =)



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I think that may be staghorn algae: http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2006/03/staghorn-algae.html
> http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=staghornalgae
> http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#staghorn
> http://aqua-wampa.blogspot.com/2006/12/staghorn-algea.html
> ...


Thanks for the ID. I'll try to get a couple of SAE's to get rid of the staghorn. I like the green dust algae though. Besides, it's food for the shrimps and oto. Will SEA's eat RCS or amanos?

And about the light system. I'm not sure what you mean by that. I got the aquarium as a whole set up with the canopy. I just took out the bulb and got an upgraded one from a local fish store. Power glow 18,000K



mizu-chan said:


> Wow! Thats coming along really well.
> The moss is growing out a lot.
> Looking really nice!


Yea i was surprised how fast the moss grew. My next move is to get some glosso or hc to fill in the ground. That's why it's empty right now. It's hard to get those around here in Canada.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm no SAE's in a 10 gallon. They grow up to 6"...nuff said:hihi:

And no they won't eat RCS or Amanos, but they will eat the babies.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, what an improvement!. That fissidens looks awesome! Are you sure that that is weeping moss?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Ummm no SAE's in a 10 gallon. They grow up to 6"...nuff said:hihi:
> 
> And no they won't eat RCS or Amanos, but they will eat the babies.


Hmm.. I guess no SAE's for me.. Maybe other method.



clwatkins10 said:


> wow, what an improvement!. That fissidens looks awesome! Are you sure that that is weeping moss?


Thanks . The person that sold me the moss said it's weeping. Maybe it takes a whole for it to "weep". Not really sure.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

also, sae eat moss


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Here are updates from my tank

























I like this picture because all of them are having a gathering. Looks like a christmas tree with the red balls.. lol









Added some HC.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, that has grown really well. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Yea.. I don't know if i should trim the moss or just leave it.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I kind of like it untrimmed. I think you should leave it for now, and if it starts to take over the whole tank, trim it and sell it on the S&S.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I do too but i heard that if you trim, they become thicker. 

Shipping would cost more than the moss itself since i'm in Canada. So i don't think that's an option..lol



mizu-chan said:


> I kind of like it untrimmed. I think you should leave it for now, and if it starts to take over the whole tank, trim it and sell it on the S&S.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MrAL said:


> I do too but i heard that if you trim, they become thicker.
> 
> Shipping would cost more than the moss itself since i'm in Canada. So i don't think that's an option..lol


I bet seaserpant would buy some (he's in canada too)  He's been looking for some moss :thumbsup:


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Maybe when it grows more i can start selling them. I'd rather not sell in small quantities. 


How come the weeping moss isn't "weeping"?


----------



## scherzo (Jul 22, 2007)

looks great! You're getting some great growth..

Mosses,HC, and Glosso are readily available here in Vancouver.. not really a problem.. 

Your HC may not grow so well without CO2.. give it a go... see how it comes out..

Great start!


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

wtf your moss has grown more in the first two posts than mine has in a month of being in tied to my drift wood...

please tell me how you get it to grow so fast???


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MrAL said:


> How come the weeping moss isn't "weeping"?


Like I said a while ago, I dont think it is weeping moss...


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I'd like to get more mosses specially taiwan and christmas but i have no more room in my 10gallon.. lol. The HC is doing okay. It's not growing yet and some leaves are starting to die. Lets hope for the best. Oh by the way, I have a DIY co2 that's plugged into a powerhead with a airline intake. I put it in the slowest speed and it produces really small bubbles that kinda lingers in the tank. It doesn't go up right away so i guess that's a good sign. We'll see how that goes. I recently got it. 

And thanks. Maybe if i get a bigger tank, i'll buy some mosses and HC off you. I'll keep you in mind.



scherzo said:


> looks great! You're getting some great growth..
> 
> Mosses,HC, and Glosso are readily available here in Vancouver.. not really a problem..
> 
> ...


I think the main reason is my light. It's on 12 hours a day. I use no ferts and have an inconsistent diy co2 so it MUST be the lights. Lol



jackh said:


> wtf your moss has grown more in the first two posts than mine has in a month of being in tied to my drift wood...
> 
> please tell me how you get it to grow so fast???



I've looked at aquamoss.net very carefully and compared it side by side with on my moss on the computer screen. The only thing it can be is weeping. Besides, the person i got it from is a moss guru! haha. He said it was weeping. I got my inspiration from him; JRS.



clwatkins10 said:


> Like I said a while ago, I dont think it is weeping moss...


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Okay so i just did a closer moss ID and what i originally thought was weeping moss isn't. I think it's more like taiwan moss. Anyone else think it's taiwan?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww shoot, i was hoping that it was weeping because then i'd buy some from you. if you do end up buying some i would love to know where you got it and if i can get it from the same place. Or i could buy some from you. Why don't you start a ground cover? or is the moss on the slate going to become the groundcover?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow thats some amazing growth on the mosses, what are you using for CO2?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I get my mosses locally. The person i got the moss from said they were weeping but i guess he made a mistake. Maybe if i get a bigger tank, i will get other kinds of mosses. I've already started a ground cover last week. I bought a pot of HC and i planted them. It's not growing but it's not dying either. So i guess i'll just have to wait. Id rather not use moss as ground cover. I'm looking for some glosso but i can never seem to find any.



SeaSerpant said:


> Aww shoot, i was hoping that it was weeping because then i'd buy some from you. if you do end up buying some i would love to know where you got it and if i can get it from the same place. Or i could buy some from you. Why don't you start a ground cover? or is the moss on the slate going to become the groundcover?



Thanks. I have a DIY co2. Nothing special really. I guess i'm must lucky.. lol



rekles75 said:


> Wow thats some amazing growth on the mosses, what are you using for CO2?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Well if you still decide to sell some of that moss i'd love to have some


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

My mosses are overdue for a trimming. I can probably sell you some if you'd like. Pm me and we can discuss it there.



SeaSerpant said:


> Well if you still decide to sell some of that moss i'd love to have some


----------



## FriedCheetos (Jul 31, 2008)

MrAL, I also need some mosses that no stores around me carry, I'm in Hamilton, Ontario. Maybe we could work out a deal? 

I'm also in need of HC, so if you get some of that, I can lower the price of it by taking some off your hands ...Or Glosso


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome! The moss is growing really well! nice work!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Replied your pm =)



FriedCheetos said:


> MrAL, I also need some mosses that no stores around me carry, I'm in Hamilton, Ontario. Maybe we could work out a deal?
> 
> I'm also in need of HC, so if you get some of that, I can lower the price of it by taking some off your hands ...Or Glosso



Thank you. I hope they continue to grow.



Karackle said:


> Wow that looks awesome! The moss is growing really well! nice work!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Here is another update. Don't mind the crappy picture quality. =)


























My next move is to remove the taiwan moss on the driftwood at the back left and also the one on the slate of rock and make it into a moss wall. The wall will be on the left. I'd like to cover the back but the filter intake is there and i don't think i have enough moss to do that. I'm thinking of doing that this over the weekend. 

Hope you guys enjoy. Comments and suggestions please.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks great! Your moss is growing like mad. The tree looking thing in the front left corner should probably be moved back some. It looks like weeping moss on it to me  Great job


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I've spent about 3 weeks trying to decide if i should cut it or not. I decided no to. I will move it to the back as soon as i get rid of the moss i have there and the moss wall started. The growth of it is uneven. The right side of it is thick while the other side isn't. Oh well. =)



clwatkins10 said:


> That looks great! Your moss is growing like mad. The tree looking thing in the front left corner should probably be moved back some. It looks like weeping moss on it to me  Great job


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... That fontanus moss looks PHENOMENAL!!! It's the best specimen of that species that I think I've ever seen on these boards. Be proud!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with church. Thats some great fissidens


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Lol Thanks! When it grows a little more, i will trim it and make a tree out of it. As of right now, i'm shopping for the perfect driftwood for it. 

My perfect driftwood tree looks something like this (Acacia tortilis aka umbrella thorn found in the african savanna). Still looking however.. If anyone has one, i'll buy it 












Church said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... That fontanus moss looks PHENOMENAL!!! It's the best specimen of that species that I think I've ever seen on these boards. Be proud!


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

That is so cute. Great job.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I've never had my tank called cute.. Lol =)



Kolkri said:


> That is so cute. Great job.


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

MrAL
You know what needs to be done...
Embrace your destiny. You need to build a moss wall. If you build it; moss will grow.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

That is my next step. I've got the screen already cut to a perfect size. Tomorrow i will buy some suction cups. And also tomorrow, i will remove the slate of rock and the driftwood at the back left and use the moss the make the wall. Hopefully i will get it all done by Monday.

Made me smile when you said " Embrace your destiny." Lol..:hihi:



NstyN8 said:


> MrAL
> You know what needs to be done...
> Embrace your destiny. You need to build a moss wall. If you build it; moss will grow.


----------



## aux1tristan (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonderful! There are some pieces of driftwood on ebay right now that sort of look like the tree youre looking for. Maybe this? http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Aquar...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

It never crossed my mind to buy driftwood in ebay. Thanks for the heads up! I'll be on ebay all night tonight.. haha..



aux1tristan said:


> Wonderful! There are some pieces of driftwood on ebay right now that sort of look like the tree youre looking for. Maybe this? http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Aquar...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Your fissedens is absolutely beautiful. I'm flabbergasted. That driftwood piece with the fissedens is perfect.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> Your fissedens is absolutely beautiful. I'm flabbergasted. That driftwood piece with the fissedens is perfect.



Thanks!

Here is an early update on my tank. I finally made the moss wall. Not the best looking but hey, it's only the start. I also moved some stuff around.

I'm having a problem with the wall though. It's not properly sealed at the sides and the cherry shrimps are going to the back. I'm not sure if they can find their way out yet. Anyone have any ideas? Tape it up? Not sure if that's safe though. 

Anyways, here are the pictures.









(sorry if it's blurry, i was too lazy to take another up then upload it)


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

I am NO expert on this, but I've found that my Red Cherry Shrimp love to hide under the moss mesh I'm trying to grow onto a piece of slate. The gap at one point, though very small (less than 1/4") gives them a place where there is ample food and no predators. The baby shrimp live under there 'til they feel secure enough to come out. I've never found any trapped.

My $.02


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

You just took out the worries i had in my head. =). I guess i'll leave it the way it is. But i'll be watching it, just in case =D



skoorbza said:


> I am NO expert on this, but I've found that my Red Cherry Shrimp love to hide under the moss mesh I'm trying to grow onto a piece of slate. The gap at one point, though very small (less than 1/4") gives them a place where there is ample food and no predators. The baby shrimp live under there 'til they feel secure enough to come out. I've never found any trapped.
> 
> My $.02


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Moss wall growth =D


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Here is a late update of what my tank looks like now. I've trimmed it a few times. That's why it looks like it hasn't grown as much. If i didn't trim them, it would have been a jungle in there.










Moss wall starting to fill in =).









HC got thicker but hasn't really spread.









Made a mini moss wall out of fissidens fontanus. Just a little experiment on how it will look like. If it'll look nice when it fills in, i might just make a bigger one.
















Just a screen, folded it in half, put moss in between, sewed it together and placed a suction cup in the middle.

Whole tank picture.









PS. Date on the pictures are incorrect. Pictures were taken today, Oct. 9, 2008.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like youre becoming quite the moss growing expert


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really love the fissidens. roud:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This tank has evolved so much. Definitely very impressive.
Looks great!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm thinking of moving up to a 20 gallon tank. Just not sure when yet.

I removed the DIY co2 mainly because the power head where i attached my co2 kept killing my shrimps. I had a sponge filter over the intake but it still managed to suck water elsewhere. It even killed my little otto... So right now it's just pure light that's keeping these things alive.


----------



## frasertheking (Jun 15, 2007)

moss is very adaptable and shrimp have a tiny bio load so you should be fine with small waterchanges with no filter. tank looks amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking good! I love the fissiden... I just started some myself. I am curious; how do you trim this tank without the mosses getting mixed together? I've tried trimming my moss with the syphon tube running above it, but it still gets everywhere.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I do small water changes a week and i have a small filter. All i'm worried about is water circulation. Since i took out the powerhead, this film on top of the water showed up. Water bubbles gets stuck there and doesn't go into the air. I continually have to remove them.



frasertheking said:


> moss is very adaptable and shrimp have a tiny bio load so you should be fine with small waterchanges with no filter. tank looks amazing:thumbsup:


Trimming? Very carefully.. lol. When i trim, it usually takes me about 45 minutes to an hour. What i do is i grab whatever i need to trim with my fingers, then cut it with the other hand. No large pieces floating around, just small ones. If i see peices floating around, i just use an elongated plastic fork (two plastic forks taped together) and pick them out. Or you can use your hands. I have the fork because i usually see the pieces floating around after i've cleaned up and washed my hands. I don't wanna have to wash them again. =) 



fish dork said:


> Looking good! I love the fissiden... I just started some myself. I am curious; how do you trim this tank without the mosses getting mixed together? I've tried trimming my moss with the syphon tube running above it, but it still gets everywhere.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, really nice evolution on the moss, i would like to see it in another 2 months or so...

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I will have an update as soon as the mini moss wall starts to sprout.



F22 said:


> wow, really nice evolution on the moss, i would like to see it in another 2 months or so...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mikey


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Thanks. I will have an update as soon as the mini moss wall starts to sprout.


Did it sprout yet?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I was going to wait a couple more weeks until i update but since you requested, here it is. Taken a few minutes ago. Sorry for the lack of pictures and quality of it. Camera isn't the best camera out there and it had one bar for the battery so most of the other pictures i took came out blurry. Seems to do that when it's low bat.











Added some glosso, removed the jungle vals and also added cardamine lyrata.

















Moss starting to spread!! EVEN OUT OF THE WATER! LOL... It's crazy. I've been following this little guys journey for the past week. 









And of course, as always, the full tank shot.









Enjoy.



Little sprouts starting to come out. =)


ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Did it sprout yet?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy cow! That is a TON of moss


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

No kidding. Trimming has been up and it's a pain trying to get the small floating pieces.



clwatkins10 said:


> Holy cow! That is a TON of moss


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow that is a TON of moss! It looks REALLY cool!!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

once the moss wall fills i, the scape will be complete. amazing moss


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I've wanted to change my scape a few times but i always think about how many shrimps are going to die in the process. Plus i hate my fluorite substrate. You disturb it a little bit and the whole tank gets cloudy. Very hard to do anything else really.


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah.. my inspiration to keep on going.

Thanks for the updated wallpaper


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to ask, what's gardimine?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

No problem. =)



mickitaz said:


> Ah.. my inspiration to keep on going.
> 
> Thanks for the updated wallpaper


Sorry, i totally messed up the name. I edited it. It's called Cardamine Lyrata



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Forgot to ask, what's gardimine?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow!! SWEET tank!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AwkwardParrot (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome ideas, and Awesome Growth!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Alright. Made some changes in my tank. Removed a huge chunk of moss from the tank to make way for a new kind of moss. Hopefully be getting it next week or the week after that.

As you can see, the shrimps weren't very happy. Took me almost 5 minutes to get them off the moss so i can take it out of the water. Lol.


















To give you a perspective on the size, i have my fishing license which is pretty much the same size as a credit card.









I have it posted on the S&S in the Canadian section if you're interested in some.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

So in Canada you need a fishing license to take moss out of an aquarium?...lol:hihi:

Seriously though, great looking tank and great use of moss. I'll be looking forward to the new changes. roud:


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

hehe.. would that be my moss you trimmed there?

Like Christmas in November.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Lol.. i was going to use my credit card by the security thing came in the way and i couldn't find my ruler. Next best thing, my fishing license. It's funny because i've always thought about trying to fish in my 75 gallon. LOL. I wonder if they'll bite at all. Hmmm.. and thanks.. lol I'll have an update as soon as i get the new changes.



jinx© said:


> So in Canada you need a fishing license to take moss out of an aquarium?...lol:hihi:
> 
> Seriously though, great looking tank and great use of moss. I'll be looking forward to the new changes. roud:


Yes it is. And some of it is going to you on Monday. =)



mickitaz said:


> hehe.. would that be my moss you trimmed there?
> 
> Like Christmas in November.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

MrAL said:


> It's funny because i've always thought about trying to fish in my 75 gallon. LOL. I wonder if they'll bite at all.


About 8yrs ago, thanks to my son, I discovered a 13" oscar will hit hard on a 4" chartreuse tailed pumpkinseed Powerbait lizard in clear water conditions (aka well filtered 90g) if that helps you out any...Fish On!...lol :icon_conf


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

HAHAHA.. that's jokes.. lol.. I wanted to fish my piranhas when i still had them. But now i only have livebreeders.. Don't know where i can find hooks small enough. Maybe youtube has some videos that will satisfy my curiousity.



jinx© said:


> About 8yrs ago, thanks to my son, I discovered a 13" oscar will hit hard on a 4" chartreuse tailed pumpkinseed Powerbait lizard in clear water conditions (aka well filtered 90g) if that helps you out any...Fish On!...lol :icon_conf


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

That's some ridiculous fissidens growth.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!



fishscale said:


> That's some ridiculous fissidens growth.





EdTheEdge said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Your tank is so inspiring, I cant wait for more updates. You mentioned removing some moss to make way for a new type, what kind if i may ask? I didnt see it mentioned


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks =). I'm thinking christmas moss. I really like how it fills in. It's just like taiwan but looks a lot thicker. I messaged this one local guy asking for some. Hopefully i can get a sample.



Dollface said:


> Your tank is so inspiring, I cant wait for more updates. You mentioned removing some moss to make way for a new type, what kind if i may ask? I didnt see it mentioned


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Did a major re-scape. Removed most of the moss i had and replaced it with a large driftwood. I want to cover the whole back with nothing but fissidens fontanus. Doesn't look so hot now but i can't wait until it grows in. Lol. Mosses that were taken out are for sale. Post is in S&S in the canadian section.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool. That fontanus that has grow out already is the bomb


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Yea. I really like Fissidens. That's why i took out most of my scape. It will be a while before it grows in though.


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

That is a very cool piece of driftwood. The fissidens will contract nicely with the hc in the front. Are you planning anything for the back?

It looks like you have another wall going there. Is it the same species as on the side wall?


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

your fissidens made me jealous..:redface:


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

No plans right now for the back. That small moss wall is also fissidens. Trying to see what it will look like when it grows in. If it'll look nice, i might make a bigger one for the whole back. Did you get the moss i sent you yet?



mickitaz said:


> That is a very cool piece of driftwood. The fissidens will contract nicely with the hc in the front. Are you planning anything for the back?
> 
> It looks like you have another wall going there. Is it the same species as on the side wall?


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

MrAL said:


> No plans right now for the back. That small moss wall is also fissidens. Trying to see what it will look like when it grows in. If it'll look nice, i might make a bigger one for the whole back. Did you get the moss i sent you yet?


 :icon_cry: Not yet. But I have received a notice about a package that was supposed to be delivered yesterday. I am hoping it is yours. The past couple of weeks, I ordered a lot of stuff. Some of it I got. I am having the package re-delivered Friday. So I will let you know then. 

Don't worry, I will let you know when I get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Alright great =D



mickitaz said:


> :icon_cry: Not yet. But I have received a notice about a package that was supposed to be delivered yesterday. I am hoping it is yours. The past couple of weeks, I ordered a lot of stuff. Some of it I got. I am having the package re-delivered Friday. So I will let you know then.
> 
> Don't worry, I will let you know when I get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadow Cichlid (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW i might turn my tank into a moss scape.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Mosses started pearling and also i wanted to try out my new camera. Enjoy.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Pretty =D.
Any updates?


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

cool setup!!


----------



## Bedpan (Dec 30, 2008)

Love it.. Inspires me to go looking for some moss!


----------



## renown (Jan 12, 2009)

hey mrAl, i live in the GTA and was wondering where you get your moss from? are there any local shops you recommend? i only know of bigAl's and small chinese shops in scarborough + misssisauga. i've always wanted a tank of moss, but i've had bad algae problems with my java moss. you've inspired me to give it another try!


----------



## Bedpan (Dec 30, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.. I am out Oshawa way... But really Big Al's, and PetSmart are my only options that I know of. I think there are a couple Scarborough way but I have yet to track them down????

Mike



renown said:


> hey mrAl, i live in the GTA and was wondering where you get your moss from? are there any local shops you recommend? i only know of bigAl's and small chinese shops in scarborough + misssisauga. i've always wanted a tank of moss, but i've had bad algae problems with my java moss. you've inspired me to give it another try!


----------



## Agent Zero (Dec 24, 2008)

Your tank looks great.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Excellent setup!!

This is by far one of the most inspiring tanks that I have ever seen. I was thinking about starting a low maintenance planted tank to house Dwarf Aquatic Frogs only. I wanted to follow the K.I.S.S. rule. I was thinking a moss and duckweed only tank and your setup gives me some ideas to work with, as far as the aquascaping goes.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I really appreciate it. For those wanting to start a moss tank, i'd be happy to give you some tips to really get the best out of the mosses. If anyone is looking for moss for their setup, i'd be happy to sell some to you. Id like to expand the use of moss for planted tanks =). And the only to do that is if everyone gets their hands on some.

As far as me getting my mosses, i've never seen any mosses in any stores. Well except for java. I get my mosses from local members that grow them. I didn't have much moss to start with but you never really need a lot. They grow like crazy even without Co2.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Jan. 13/09 update









































Starting to get some sort of algae. Don't know what kind yet though.








And the full tank shot.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the shape of the dw and great moss!`


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, that wall is awesome! I am trying that with some of the taiwan I bought from you. It is taking a while to grow in though.

The fissidiens wall is filling nicely though.. Slowly but surely!


----------



## rez (Mar 16, 2008)

nice moss tank!roud:

you should start trimming your moss wall a bit. if you start trimming anything more than 2.5 inches it will grow more horizontally and become much less messy. 

just some advice.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I've trimmed it several times and it still looks the same.. lol.. I don't mind it though. Besides, it's very tedious trimming mosses. Specially one that's vertical.



rez said:


> nice moss tank!roud:
> 
> you should start trimming your moss wall a bit. if you start trimming anything more than 2.5 inches it will grow more horizontally and become much less messy.
> 
> just some advice.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe I read you took the CO2 off did u ever put it back on? I'm jealous of ur HC growth as well.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Yes i had co2 before but i took it out because the powerhead (which i used as a co2 diffuser) kept sucking in the shrimps and killing a them. If i can find a nice powerhead that i can use without killing my shrimps, i'd put the co2 back in a second.. lol



DarioDario said:


> I believe I read you took the CO2 off did u ever put it back on? I'm jealous of ur HC growth as well.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Yes i had co2 before but i took it out because the powerhead (which i used as a co2 diffuser) kept sucking in the shrimps and killing a them. If i can find a nice powerhead that i can use without killing my shrimps, i'd put the co2 back in a second.. lol


Wow growth like that and no CO2. especially the HC must be some kinda of Aquatic Messiah


----------



## welchrock (Jun 12, 2008)

MrAl:

Nice looking tank! I love that one moss you have on the upper right, I've never seen anything like that. 

And not to be nitpicky but I think you are more than ready for a more professional-looking substrate. It will substantially improve the look of your tank and give your dwarf HC a lot more room to spread some thicker roots.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Lol. Nothing special really. No ferts or anything. I'm just lucky i guess. =)



DarioDario said:


> Wow growth like that and no CO2. especially the HC must be some kinda of Aquatic Messiah



Thanks. That moss is fissidens fontanus. I'm sure you've seen it around somewhere. I'd love to upgrade my whole setup to a bigger tank and expand my scape using all the mosses but unfortunately, i don't have the room in my house nor do i have the money to support a high-tech tank. The HC is spreading but not as fast as i would like it to. I don't mind though. At least it's not dying.



welchrock said:


> MrAl:
> 
> Nice looking tank! I love that one moss you have on the upper right, I've never seen anything like that.
> 
> And not to be nitpicky but I think you are more than ready for a more professional-looking substrate. It will substantially improve the look of your tank and give your dwarf HC a lot more room to spread some thicker roots.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Well then it just begs me to ask where did you get your HC from? See I'm growing (sorry trying) to grow HC right now and its in a state of limbo not dead but not living. High light, Press. Co2 the works, everything short of playing it Mozart. Then i see this phenom and jaw drops. In any case keep it up


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I really can't tell you how or why mine is growing. I bought it just to see if it will live. To tell you the truth, i expected it to die because of what i've read about it here. 



DarioDario said:


> Well then it just begs me to ask where did you get your HC from? See I'm growing (sorry trying) to grow HC right now and its in a state of limbo not dead but not living. High light, Press. Co2 the works, everything short of playing it Mozart. Then i see this phenom and jaw drops. In any case keep it up


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You have DIY CO2, right? How are you diffusing it?


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

what kind of lights are you using? Gorgeous tank, btw, that's how I want my 20Long to be some day..lol


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I upgraded my original florescent light strip to a Power-Glo high output light. What it says on the packaging are 15w, 18,00k, T8. 



skratikans said:


> what kind of lights are you using? Gorgeous tank, btw, that's how I want my 20Long to be some day..lol


I used to have a diy co2 but not anymore. The way i diffused it before was i bought a powerhead and stuck the hose into the intake of the powerhead. 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You have DIY CO2, right? How are you diffusing it?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Feel free to post more pics, just really nice tank


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

any new updates? this tank is nice


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Here's an update on the tank. The major thing you'll probably notice is that the fissidens. I did a huge trim on it.



















I'm thinking of putting singapore moss on the wood that's on the far right. Remove all the fissidens and replace it with singapore moss. Also thinking of taking out the HC. It's getting a lot of algae and it won't go away. The algae i have is STAGHORN.
So i'm thinking of re-planing the HC. 

Any suggestions on what's next with the tank? I'm out of ideas really.

Oh and if anyone wants some fissidens, all the the ones i've trimmed are for sale. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

WOW,really nice setup, still cant believe that HC is even growing! Since you have such luck with HC, have you ever tried growing UG?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I've been looking for some UG around my area but i can never find any. I would love to try my luck with UG if i can get my hands on some. I'm getting some micro swords today and i'll have an update as soon as i get them planted.



skratikans said:


> WOW,really nice setup, still cant believe that HC is even growing! Since you have such luck with HC, have you ever tried growing UG?


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

are you using the 15watt standard light that come with that setup?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Here's an update on the tank.
> 
> Any suggestions on what's next with the tank? I'm out of ideas really.
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants some fissidens, all the the ones i've trimmed are for sale. Pm me if you're interested.


Out of ideas, check out towards the bottom of the thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/40170-moss-rope-ladder-4.html

btw your HC ugggg making me drool


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I actually upgraded the regular bulb to a Power-Glo 18000k 15w bulb. 



bagz_of_fish said:


> are you using the 15watt standard light that come with that setup?



I actually tried the moss rope with singapore moss and it turn out great. Only thing was it took up a lot of room. That was the reason i took it out. I might try it out again soon. As soon as i get some UG, i might remove the HC. Either that or split the foreground in half. HC and UG. It won't be until around march when i get the UG though.



DarioDario said:


> Out of ideas, check out towards the bottom of the thread.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/40170-moss-rope-ladder-4.html
> 
> btw your HC ugggg making me drool


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

What are you useing for Co2 and fertz?


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

wow that arch is awesome


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I don't use co2 or ferts. Just plain tap water. 



bagz_of_fish said:


> What are you useing for Co2 and fertz?


Yea. I got lucky with this driftwood. I've never seen any other driftwood like it.


honor said:


> wow that arch is awesome


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok well you have inspired me im goin to pick me up a powerglo bulb today to put over my 10gallon.I hope i get the same growth as you. Check out what i have goin on right now so far just started it up the other day.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/84839-bagz-3-gallon-10-gallon-journal.html


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Hope it works as well for you as it did on mine.. Oh.. i also don't have a heater on the tank. I find that the plants i have do better in a cool tank. Specially the mosses. They seem to thrive. 



bagz_of_fish said:


> Ok well you have inspired me im goin to pick me up a powerglo bulb today to put over my 10gallon.I hope i get the same growth as you. Check out what i have goin on right now so far just started it up the other day.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/84839-bagz-3-gallon-10-gallon-journal.html


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

I want a all moss tank just like yours i think yours is great but i can not find any moss other then java moss. If you know of any good places to get some online that whould be great. Or if you have some trimmings you wanna sell that whould be even better. Its been awhile since your last pic think you can throw another one up?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I've never bought plants from an online store. I always get them from other members on forums like this one and one that's local to me. Right now i only have taiwan and a bit of christmas moss. Oh and i can probably do a small trim of the fissidens fontanus. I wish my tank could hold more types of mosses. If i could, i'd have a sample of every single moss out there.

Let me know if you'd like to buy some mosses from me.



bagz_of_fish said:


> I want a all moss tank just like yours i think yours is great but i can not find any moss other then java moss. If you know of any good places to get some online that whould be great. Or if you have some trimmings you wanna sell that whould be even better. Its been awhile since your last pic think you can throw another one up?


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

What is the temp of your tank stay around? and what kind of fish did you have in it before?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

It's around 19-21 depending on the day. I had guppies in there before but since i started the planted tank, i've only had shrimps in there.



bagz_of_fish said:


> What is the temp of your tank stay around? and what kind of fish did you have in it before?


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

any updated pics??


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I'll get them up tonight. I think i will be restarting my tank again. I got an algae breakout. It's covering the fissidens and the HC. I pulled most of the hc i had on the ground and i trimmed the fissidens but i still see them. I was trying to get rid of it but it came back. The only thing the BBA didn't affect was the taiwan and the christmas moss. I have no idea why. Maybe it didn't have enough surface area to hold on to the moss. No clue. Anyways. I'll have the pictures up very soon.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

This is a great looking tank. Now I want a moss tank LOL 
Actually one of our friends might give me his 14g tank, maybe I will make it a moss tank and if I need any sugestions I will be asking you


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. Just post here if you have any questions. lol. 



funkyfish said:


> This is a great looking tank. Now I want a moss tank LOL
> Actually one of our friends might give me his 14g tank, maybe I will make it a moss tank and if I need any sugestions I will be asking you


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I took down the moss wall today. Gonna redo it with Christmas moss as soon as i get enough of it. Willow moss is coming in 2 weeks. Still looking to get some weeping moss. Please let me know if you have any. 

As always, enjoy the photos.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! 
And I know you looking for some weeping moss I do not have it but I was on ebay looking at some stuff and the guy from who I got my DIY CO2 parts has some. I do not know if you want to order from ebay but here is a link in case you want to check it out 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Weeping-Moss-FR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thank you but the last time i ordered plants that came from outside North America, it came in a tiny bottle with sewer water. Literally sewer water. I'll pass on ebay and wait for someone on this forum to sell some. =)



funkyfish said:


> Thanks!
> And I know you looking for some weeping moss I do not have it but I was on ebay looking at some stuff and the guy from who I got my DIY CO2 parts has some. I do not know if you want to order from ebay but here is a link in case you want to check it out
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Weeping-Moss-FR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks!
> And I know you looking for some weeping moss I do not have it but I was on ebay looking at some stuff and the guy from who I got my DIY CO2 parts has some. I do not know if you want to order from ebay but here is a link in case you want to check it out
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Weeping-Moss-FR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


I bought some moss from the same seller last year. I recommend you don't get it. It takes 2-3 weeks on shipping and all of my moss was brown when i received it.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

OK good to know because I almost got some! :icon_eek:


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Yea. I don't trust those ebay plants ever since i got my last shipment.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking great! I LOVE the pieces of DW you have, especially the arch, and it looks so great with covered in moss like that, I love the simplicity of this tank, the wood has enough height and character that it really makes it work!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks =)



Karackle said:


> Tank is looking great! I LOVE the pieces of DW you have, especially the arch, and it looks so great with covered in moss like that, I love the simplicity of this tank, the wood has enough height and character that it really makes it work!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

New addition. Willow moss =)

















Fissidens Fontanus

















Christmas Moss









Whole tank shot


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Willow moss is definitely a cool moss! It will look awesome when it grows


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Yea. I can't wait.



clwatkins10 said:


> Willow moss is definitely a cool moss! It will look awesome when it grows


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I was just wondering if willow moss can be trimmed the same way as the other more common mosses and the trimmings will still grow. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Started my diy co2 today. Hoping it will speed up the growth of the willow moss. My hc seems to grow faster than the glosso and the micro swords. What's up with that?


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

nice moss tank!!! very inspiring.. i want a moss tank now too...

hehe.. i love the pics


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. 



mithrius said:


> nice moss tank!!! very inspiring.. i want a moss tank now too...
> 
> hehe.. i love the pics


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Just wanted to show how i'm diffusing the co2 into my tank. I made it myself in less than 10 minutes. Looks ugly but it works great =).

Water bottle cut in half and top part inverted inside the bottom part the bottle. 
Cut a small hole for the powerhead outlet. 
Simple.









Font view

















Side view









The water and the co2 bubbles goes round and round. It's hard to see them on the picture so i made a short video. As you can see, the only bubbles that escape are really tiny ones. 

Please follow the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqJSxnXJVtg

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Just felt like taking pictures today. The mosses, specially the fissidens have been really healthy and green since i started using excel to get rid of algae. This things awesome =)


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW the fissedens looks very healthy and beautiful up close. HC really took off too. At first I wasn't wild about the round driftwood but it looks good now that it is covered completely.

In your diffuser, where does the CO2 go in? Does it just go into the pump's intake directly?


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

that fissidens just looks awesome. It'll be pretty neat to see how that willow moss comes out. awesome job BTW.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I was going to take it down because it started to get a lot of algae on it. Then i tried the excel and it took out all of them. Saved my whole tank really. 

There's an intake in my power head so i just placed the co2 there.



seds said:


> WOW the fissedens looks very healthy and beautiful up close. HC really took off too. At first I wasn't wild about the round driftwood but it looks good now that it is covered completely.
> 
> In your diffuser, where does the CO2 go in? Does it just go into the pump's intake directly?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thank you :icon_smil



chonhzilla said:


> that fissidens just looks awesome. It'll be pretty neat to see how that willow moss comes out. awesome job BTW.


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Willow moss is currently my new favorite type of moss and I have around 10 different mosses in my tank. Please keep us updated with new photos. Enjoy


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I'll get an update as soon as the willow moss fills in a bit more. Do you have a picture of your tank? I'd love to see it.



AquaVu said:


> Willow moss is currently my new favorite type of moss and I have around 10 different mosses in my tank. Please keep us updated with new photos. Enjoy


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

love this tank. how do you attach the fissidens to start with? Just tie them up the wood like any other moss?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Yea pretty much. As you can see from my previous pictures, i didn't even use a lot of moss and you can even see the strings. =)



malaybiswas said:


> love this tank. how do you attach the fissidens to start with? Just tie them up the wood like any other moss?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

It's been a while since i updated you guys with recent pictures. These are pictures that i took a few minutes ago.


















































































Enjoy.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

That reminds of a diy Co2 reactor where the powerhead would still create circulation in the tank here.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The moss has really filled in! The tank looks very nice.


----------



## Nexxorcist (Nov 22, 2008)

wow dude, this looks great!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I took mine out because it kept sucking the shrimps into it.



Hilde said:


> That reminds of a diy Co2 reactor where the powerhead would still create circulation in the tank here.






Thanks guys.



Axelrodi202 said:


> The moss has really filled in! The tank looks very nice.





Nexxorcist said:


> wow dude, this looks great!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Moss looks really nice! Good Job!


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow this looks amazing! i think you need some sort of fish in there though. obviously it can't be much more than a little tiny TINY thing, or else it will eat the shrimp (i know no fish is 100% shrimp-safe, but some fish wont eat any except the very smallest babies)... you should put in either some variety of microrasboras, or maybe some dwarf hatchets!

i think if you put in dwarf hatchets, they would add a lot. they mostly eat things that fall on the surface, so they'd probably not bother your fish, and theyd give a lot of character to the upper part of the water-column.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I was going to put neon tetras in there but i don't want my shrimps to get eaten. I was also wondering if pea puffers are somewhat shrimp safe. I really like how they look and how they swim with their small fins.

Would that be an option? Anyone with info on this?



demosthenes said:


> wow this looks amazing! i think you need some sort of fish in there though. obviously it can't be much more than a little tiny TINY thing, or else it will eat the shrimp (i know no fish is 100% shrimp-safe, but some fish wont eat any except the very smallest babies)... you should put in either some variety of microrasboras, or maybe some dwarf hatchets!
> 
> i think if you put in dwarf hatchets, they would add a lot. they mostly eat things that fall on the surface, so they'd probably not bother your fish, and theyd give a lot of character to the upper part of the water-column.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

neon tetras probably wouldnt eat your shrimp too much. i mean any fish would cut down the survival rate of your shrimplets a little bit. I think neons would still eat a bunch though. I'd still try to order some dwarf hatchets from somewhere if i were you.

so hows the tank?? how about an update!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, give us an update, MrAL!
The tank looks incredible!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

*September 1 2009 Update*

Hey guys. It's been a long time and i'm way overdue for an update. I've been pretty busy. But here are the new pictures. I haven't trimmed it since i last updated. Lol Enjoy.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

I love seeing moss scapes! The middle of your tank looks so soft and fluffly. Have you thought about adding in some stones? I saw this picture a while back and was amazed by it.

http://www.emugii.com/plant1layout/files/attach/images/310055/371/311/l.jpg

That one is by far one of my favorite out of all the other ones I've seen using mosses.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow! mr al you are gifted. all of that without any CO2 or anything?? jeez. what kind of lights do you have on there? its looking fantastic right now, definitely one of the best moss tanks i've ever seen.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

really impressive, your HC is so healthy looking...Im jealous!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Your setup looks great. I really like the contrasts of the different mosses. It's amazing how one can make a scape that seems so vast in such a small tank.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I have tried to place rocks within the scape but it's kind of hard to do anything major with such a small space to work with. And besides, the moss will cover it within weeks if you don't continually trim it. I just don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

MrAL said:


> I actually upgraded the regular bulb to a Power-Glo 18000k 15w bulb.


I wonder if this off ish light has contributed to the success of your tank (fissidens, etc); high enough to seriously deter algae but still good for mosses.
-Looks really natural all the way around


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Perhaps. I mean that's the only thing i'm using other than water. It could be that i keep the tank without a heater. The water is cool. Or it could just be time. Whatever the reason, it's working for me. lol



Cmeister said:


> I wonder if this off ish light has contributed to the success of your tank (fissidens, etc); high enough to seriously deter algae but still good for mosses.
> -Looks really natural all the way around


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

*wow*

*stares in awe*

your tank is as amazing as ever! Keep it up 

To give an idea for fish you can keep - I have 20 or so boraras brigittae in my 20g with RCS. they *might* eat the newly hatched shrimplets. But as soon as they get oh 3mm long the 2cm fish are afraid of em


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks :icon_smil.

I've never seen those fish my in LFS. But i'll keep a lookout for them. 



requiem said:


> *stares in awe*
> 
> your tank is as amazing as ever! Keep it up
> 
> To give an idea for fish you can keep - I have 20 or so boraras brigittae in my 20g with RCS. they *might* eat the newly hatched shrimplets. But as soon as they get oh 3mm long the 2cm fish are afraid of em


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

B. brigittae will definitely eat shrimplets; mine have become quite great hunters *sigh*

With that much moss I think the shrimplets would have a good chance, though.

The tank reminds me of an Irish rolling landscape... it's lovely!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

amazing!!!!!!


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say your tank is beautiful, I wandered here from your Moss thread in the SnS. Too bad you're in Canada or I would have ordered some. You've definitely inspired me to try Fissidens.

And lauraleellbp, that's a shame about B. brigittae, I wanted to get them to complement my CRS in my new 46G


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thank you. I've shipped moss to the US a few times and it's not a problem at all. It is a bit more expensive. =) I'm sure someone near you has them too.



invert1 said:


> Just wanted to say your tank is beautiful, I wandered here from your Moss thread in the SnS. Too bad you're in Canada or I would have ordered some. You've definitely inspired me to try Fissidens.
> 
> And lauraleellbp, that's a shame about B. brigittae, I wanted to get them to complement my CRS in my new 46G


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

beautiful moss variation! this has given me lots of great ideas! keep up the good work


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG, this is an unbelievable long thread, but well worth the read.
I am just amazed and realy like watching how this tank has evolved right from the start.
I am starting another 10g myself here pretty soon and I'm still in the planning phase of what to put in it. You have given me some great ideas.

If there is such a thing, I would like to nominate this thread as "Thread of the year"


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

love your moss-scape~!!!!!
great journal~


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. I know I haven't updated in a while and that's because I haven't done anything new with the tank. It looks pretty much the same as the last pictures. Haven't had a lot of time to do anything new with it.

Good luck with your tank JoePhish.



JoePhish said:


> OMG, this is an unbelievable long thread, but well worth the read.
> I am just amazed and realy like watching how this tank has evolved right from the start.
> I am starting another 10g myself here pretty soon and I'm still in the planning phase of what to put in it. You have given me some great ideas.
> 
> If there is such a thing, I would like to nominate this thread as "Thread of the year"





justin182 said:


> love your moss-scape~!!!!!
> great journal~


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

Seriously.
Is there a thread of the year contest?
If not, I suggest that the moderators start one.
We could have a number of different threads and members vote on the ones they think is the best. The winner would recieve...................??????????????? 
Besides the ego boost from all the accolades of the members, maybe they could earn a star or something next to their name.

Just a thought.

BTW. If any moderator or anything see's this and decides to start such a thing.
I officially herby nominate this thread.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Updates?
-Happy New Year!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys. It's been so long since i've been on this website. I've been very busy and haven't really had time to work on my tank. It's pretty much the same thing as the last update except middle part is totally gone. It's just the fissidens arc and willow moss. 


It's sad but I'm actually thinking of selling everything. I really have no time for it anymore. If i have the urge to start the hobby again, i will definitely continue this thread.

If anyone wants to buy the plants, it's for sale. Huge amount of fissidens fontanus on the arched piece of wood. And the willow moss which is very healthy and abundant now.


The one thing i learned since i started my tank is that no matter how "noob" you are when you first start the hobby, you learn quickly and eventually get your dream tank. 

I would say that my little experiment was a success. Looking back to the first page of this thread, it's like seeing baby growing up. An empty aquarium with little green to a filled aquarium where the only thing you see is green.

Anyways. I just wanted to thank everyone that's helped me with the hobby and i hope i can start it again sometime. Until then, take care and good luck with your tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Please tell me this tank is still set up...
Update?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

what a beautiful tank and evolution....


----------

